
Microsoft owns up to issues with the Surface Book and Pro 4 - testrun
http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/15/microsoft-surface-book-pro-4-issues/
======
ChuckMcM
Interesting, the only Surface Book issue that has yet to be resolved for me is
the failing to sleep issue. I've had a couple of occasions when I closed it
the display went off but it kept churning. I picked it up once when it was
supposed to be asleep and it was warm to the touch, and the battery was
depleted. No idea what it thought it was doing.

That said, the first couple of firmware updates really dramatically improved
things (sped up WiFi, fixed a bunch of sleep/wake issues, etc)

